# My first GSD



## I'm not a shark? (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi all, I have been lurking around the forum for a while and thought I would finally post some pictures of my pup. This is Mr. Watson and he will be 14 weeks old tomorrow. I'm 1000% bias but I think he is a pretty handsome guy.


----------



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

So handsome!


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

He's absolutely a handsome little guy! Welcome!

Edit: Love the username, haha


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Really nice looking pup! Congrats!


----------



## I'm not a shark? (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the complements. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks he's a looker. The username was inspired by him for sure. If you saw my hands or ankles you would think I had a freak cheese greater accident!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nice looking boy! Is that like Dr. Watson -- Sherlock Holmes' sidekick?

ETA: I love the mud-nose in the last picture, FUN!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Mr Watson is a handsome little guy. Love the one with his ball. Thanks for sharing. Puppies always make my morning.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

He's charming...love the name. Like in Mr. Bell's experiment with his first phone, you can recreate history..." Mr Watson, come here."


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Such a handsome pup! Love the ears :laugh2:


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

He's a great looking pup!


----------



## I'm not a shark? (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you for all the kind words. When its not so gloomy outside I'll take some more pictures of the little monster.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm not a shark? said:


> Thanks for the complements. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks he's a looker. The username was inspired by him for sure. If you saw my hands or ankles you would think I had a freak cheese greater accident!


bahahaha!! He's very handsome for a shark!! <3


----------



## I'm not a shark? (Apr 14, 2017)

Have not been around in a while... Could not remember my log in password. hahaha. I thought I would post some updated pictures of my boy at 9 months. He has been coming along great!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

They do grow on ya don't they! He's a handsome dog...


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is lovely looking!


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm not a shark? said:


> Hi all, I have been lurking around the forum for a while and thought I would finally post some pictures of my pup. This is Mr. Watson and he will be 14 weeks old tomorrow. I'm 1000% bias but I think he is a pretty handsome guy.


wow I?m surprised how his ears are up by that age, my girl had a flofy ear by the age of 5 month here she is now at 6 month


----------



## I'm not a shark? (Apr 14, 2017)

They sure grow fast its hard to believe a few months ago he was small enough to hide under the coffee table! 

I got really lucky with his ears, they shot right up. I took him to a GSD only dog show when he was just a pup and people were going nuts about his ears being up at that age. Your girls is adorable she looks so happy in that picture.


----------

